# 13 yo dd sweaty hands/feet



## Kenziesmom (Mar 10, 2005)

My 13 yo dd always has sweaty hands and feet. Her dad (the Ex)was the same way, he would leave sweaty foot prints on a wood floor! The worst thing is the foot odor...if she wears shoes w/out socks...OMG!!!! It is horrendous! I have to wash her shoes like every other day! DD is really self conscious about it, I just wonder if there is anything she could do about it? Has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Botox?


----------



## juliebee123 (Jul 6, 2005)

Look into sage tea.


----------



## Kyamo (Jun 14, 2006)

I have this on my feet but not my hands. It's a bit of a pain but no big deal - just more changes of socks.

I have some tea tree oil foot lotion that helps a lot with the odour.

I never wear shoes without socks. Often if I've been on my feet all day with shoes on (cashier) I need to change my socks as soon as I get home and take off my shoes. I can't wear the type of sandal that has a strap over the top of the foot and no back - my sweaty feet slip right out.

My shoes don't smell good when I take them off, but it only lasts 10-15 mins and only if you have your nose within a metre or so of them, so it isn't a big deal. I've never heard of washing shoes... do you mean in the washing machine? Wouldn't that wreck many kinds of shoes?


----------



## Kenziesmom (Mar 10, 2005)

Yep, wash them in the washing machine..Gym shoes..I have to, they are horrid smelling! I did find some OTC deodorant...Certain Dri, we're going to try it. I know I don't want her to take medication or have surgery for it. I don't think it's worth that much trouble, she's just really self concious about it, hopefully the deodorant will do the trick.


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a big issue with sweaty hands when puberty hit. I used to put antiperspirant on them to help. Thankfully, I grew out of it.


----------



## Kenziesmom (Mar 10, 2005)

I hope she grows out of it, but her (bio) dad has this problem too. He could walk across a wood floor and leave sweaty foot prints! We've tried the certain dri deodorant, it seems to help a little....maybe enough!


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, I realize this is a rather old post, but I have the same problem so your dd really has my sympathy. I remember as a kid my mom used to say "you always have sweaty hands, just like your father. . . "

I sometimes feel like being a sweatball is something I constantly battle with. Usually it is my hands, feet, and armpits, and groin, but if I get nervous, it can be most of my body.

To top it off, I am really really allergic to antiperspirant. It gives me a horrible rash.

I have found that those deodorant crystals really work to prevent odor in sweaty areas, even feet. Also, just dressing 'cool' helps too. I have to wear a light cotton undershirt under my nice dress shirts for work, but that seems to wick the sweat away.


----------



## rhubarbarin (May 2, 2008)

I have this too, in my armpits as well. It sucks but there is really nothing you can do about. It's heriditary. Anti-perspirant does not work for me. Might get botox in my armpits someday.. that's supposed to work really well.

Tell her to ALWAYS wear socks! Sockless does not work for people like us!! I don't have foot odor when I wear a pair of nice thick socks, but once you stink up a pair with bare feet the smell re-activates with every wearing and the shoes are ruined.


----------



## mzhap (Apr 2, 2009)

My boyfriend had a real problem with sweaty feet..... his shoes had to be put outside the door, it was nothing to do with hygenie cos he was always washing his feet my friend in ireland sent us some socks from a company called cupron the socks deodorize while they are worn no more smelly feet








:


----------



## skreader (Nov 19, 2008)

I read a memoir of an actress and dancer who, a memoir of the women who raised her. It's called (in fact) The Women Who Raised Me
http://www.amazon.com/Women-Who-Rais.../dp/006124659X

There is quite a bit also how she *suffered* from extremely sweaty hands and it was very difficult for her in work and in her personal life and her social life. It's a physiological problem.

What you describe w/ your dd has *may* be similar, it's called "hyperhidrosis".

This site has some info.
http://www.hyperhidrosis.ca/

Hope this helps.


----------

